# Head shot w/teeth



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Closeup headshot. Finally got my macromode set a little better. Enjoy


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome pic and fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet pic


----------



## BootyBandit (Aug 29, 2004)

Serious choppers man!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is an outstanding pic you got there.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I would like to direct everyone who has asked me if cichlids have teeth to this thread! Very cool!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Sweet Pic, Cool fish!


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

hell yea!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sweet fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice clean shot..nice fangs


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice pic bro.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool


----------

